

Ask HN: What are the best software development awards? - buildops


======
davidw
Some mix of these three - IMO not much else counts:

A) Having your open source software used by lots of people who thank you for
your efforts.

B) Making something that helps a lot of people in some other way.

C) Making a lot of money from it.

